# Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?



## Trentel-A (23 Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mich nach einiger Zeit entschlossen, mich mal hier im Forum zu melden, da ich immer andere Aussagen zu meinem Problem höre.

Folgendes: Am 3. Mai habe ich dummerweise ein wenig an meinem Virenscanner rumgespielt und mir dadurch einen haufen gefährlicher Dateien auf den PC geholt (waren anscheinend Dateien, die vom Virenscanner bis dato geblockt wurden), nach einem Suchlauf in meinem Anti-Malware-Doctor wurden ganze 7 Dialer gefunden!!

Ich habe gut 20 Minuten später das Internet gekappt und hatte es nur am Tag darauf noch kurz im abgesicherten Modus an, um mir Programme wie HiJackThis runterzuladen, um vllt. noch zu retten, was noch zu retten ist, was allerdings nicht gelang (hatte ja nicht nur Dialer drauf... Habe dann die Festplatte neu formatiert). Kann sich in diesen Minuten einer oder mehrere dieser 7 Dialer eingewählt haben?

Wir haben Internet von der Telekom. einen Speedport W502V-Router, sprich wir haben DSL-Internet, und wir empfangen es über WLAN. Nun habe ich gehört, dass sich bei DSL-Verbindung kein Dialer einwählen kann, dann hab ich gehört, dass es doch irgendwie möglich ist. Was nun?

Ich bin jetzt etwas verunsichert, bald kommt die Telefonrechnung für diesen Monat und ich will jetzt etwas mehr Gewissheit haben, ob sich ein Dialer eingewählt hat oder nicht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

P.S.: Bei einem Anruf bei der Telekom wurde uns gesagt, dass wir gegen 0900-Nummern gesperrt sind, und soviel ich weiß dürfen sich in Deutschland die Dialer nur noch über 0900-Nummern einwählen, stimmt das?


----------



## Trentel-A (23 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, den ich oben vergessen habe (kann den Post leider nicht mehr editieren):

Als wir das Internet gekappt haben (also den Routerstecker aus der Telefonbuchse rausgesteckt haben), ging auch das Telefon nicht mehr. Das Telefon ging dann erst wieder, als wir den Telefonstecker in die Telefonbuchse gesteckt haben (also dort, wo der Routerstecker drinsteckte).

Sorry, aber ich bin auf diesem Gebiet totaler Newbie, aber: Kann sich auch so vielleicht ein Dialer eingewählt haben?


----------



## wahlhesse (23 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß sich ein Dialer in der kurzen Zeit eingenistet hat ist extrem unwahrscheinlich. Zumal die Zeiten von Dialern inzwischen so gut wie vorbei sind. Auch weil Du über DSL ins Netz gehst.

Aber Du solltest auf jeden Fall alle Paßwörter von Deinen Online-Accounts, insbesondere Mail und alles was Geld kosten kann (Amazon, ebay, Onlinebanking usw.) ändern. Weil viele Schadsoftware übermitteln solche Daten an Gauner. Aber auch dort ist die Gefahr in Deinem Fall nicht sehr groß, aber trotzdem lieber auf Nummer Sicher gehen.

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wie man sich mit Schadsoftware, Trojanern und Viren den PC verseuchen kann. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht, selbst wenn ich mir Mühe gebe  . Aber einige Bekannte von mir bekommen auch immer allen Dreck auf ihre PCs.

Tipp für den neu installierten PC:
Zusätzlich zum aktuell gehaltenen Virenschutz folgendes:
*Firefox* als Standard-Browser installieren
Als zusätzliche Add-Ons empfehle ich *Adblock* mit dem deutschen Standardfilterabo. Und dazu noch *NoScript*. Und als "Grobschutz" gegen unerwünschte Abos noch *WOT*. Diese Programme schützen schon recht gut. Trotzdem sollte man immer "Brain 1.0" nutzen, zu deutsch, Kopf einschalten VOR dem Klicken! Und sich von dubiosen Portalen wo es illegale Sachen gibt, fernhalten. Einfallstore für Schädlinge sind auch die Tauschbörsen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Passwörter habe ich alle geändert (wusste sie nach dem Neuaufsetzen des PCs sowieso nicht mehr  ).
Wie ich mich so stark infizieren konnte wusste ich auch nicht, ich tippe wie gesagt einfach darauf, dass die Würmer, die ich auf dem PC hatte, schon längere Zeit da waren und eben noch erfolgreich geblockt wurden, bis ich in Avira AntiVirs Einstellungen rumgespielt habe (was ich hab jetzt nicht mehr tun werde).

Aktuell habe ich Spybot Search & Destroy und AVG 9.0 drauf auf meinem PC, machte nun auch sicherheitshalber täglich einen Systemcheck, nach 3 Wochen hab ich noch noch nix eingefangen  sollte auch so bleiben.

Was bewirken die Tools AdBlock, Noscript und WOT? Sind das auch so eine Art Antivirenprogramme? Höre diese jetzt zum ersten mal und will da erstmal auf Nummer sicher gehen, bevor ich sie installiere, bin ja wie gesagt ein totaler Newbie auf diesem Gebiet.


Na ja, danke für deine Hilfe! Jetzt hoffe ich, dass auf unserer Telefonrechnung auch wirklich nix teures draufsteht.


----------



## wahlhesse (23 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was bewirken die Tools AdBlock, Noscript und WOT? Sind das auch so eine Art Antivirenprogramme?


Diese Programme verhindern, daß durch Werbebanner oder böse Scripte auf Webseiten Schadprogramme geladen werden. Und WOT zeigt einen schlechten Ruf einer Webseite an. Alles ist hilfreich, trotzdem soll man sich nicht in Sicherheit wiegen. Das gilt auch für Antivirenprogramme. 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht!

Um noch mehr Information über das gesamte Thema zu erhalten, schau bitte auf unsere Hauptseite Start: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de . Dort werden alle Themen angesprochen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Trentel-A (23 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?*

Danke für den Link, hab mir jetzt mal so ziemlich alles durchgelesen und bin jetzt auch schlauer geworden.  

Trotzdem bleiben noch 2 kleine Fragen offen:
Wie lang dauert es in der Regel, bis sich ein Dialer eingewählt hat?
Kann sich ein Dialer auch dann noch einwählen, wenn der infizierte Computer ausgeschaltet ist und das Internet nochmal für 30 Minuten angesteckt wird?

Und noch was: Ich habe kürzlich auch gelesen, dass ein Computer in der Regel abstürzt, wenn sich ein Dialer versucht einzwählen und es nicht schafft, ist da was dran?

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe  wären dann auch meine letzten Fragen.


----------



## wahlhesse (23 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?*

Zu 1. Kann man nicht sagen. Aber wenn Du nicht über Modem oder ISDN am Netz bist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit extrem gering, daß ein Dialer zuschlagen kann.

Zu 2. Wenn PC aus, passiert gar nix.

Zu 3. Nein. In der Regel stürzt der PC bei Schadsoftware nicht zwangsläufig ab.

Eine Sache habe ich noch vergessen. Es gibt kombinierte Geräte, z.B. FritzBox von AVM, über welche Internet und Telefon realisiert wird. Da gibt es die theoretische Möglichkeit, über ein Schadprogramm auf dem PC den Router zu hacken und dann auf fremde Kosten zu telefonieren. Daher auch dort den Rat, das Paßwort im Router neu zu vergeben. Aber diese Möglichkeit des Betrugs ist extrem selten.

Die Chance bei Dir, in der kurzen Zeit sich einen Dialer oder ähnliches eingefangen zu haben ist unter 1%. 

Spätestens wenn auf der nächsten Telefonrechnung eine böse Überraschung ist, kannst Du Dich hier nochmal melden, dann aber am besten mit vorheriger Anmeldung, damit Du auch persönliche Nachrichten bekommen kannst.

Die Anmeldung hier ist kostenlos und es wird auch weniger Werbung eingeblendet.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Trentel-A (23 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?*

Vielen Dank nochmal für deine Hilfe.  
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir so kombinierte Geräte haben, wir haben halt nen Speedport-DSL-Router von der Telekom und eben Internet-Telefonie (was aber glaube ich nicht über ISDN oder Analog läuft).

Ich werde mich nachher hier mal registrieren, habe einfach schnell nachfragen wollen und deshalb die Registrierung vorerst gelassen.


----------



## Trentel-A (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?*

Da ich kein neues Thema aufmachen möchte, frag ich einfach hier nochmal schnell nach: 

Da ich auch einige Trojaner auf dem PC hatte, wollte ich fragen:
Durch das Neuformatieren der Festplatte sind natürlich alle Trojaner jetzt weg. Aber können sie nicht trotzdem noch irgendwie Schaden anfügen durch vielleicht ausgespähte Daten? Nach gut 3 Wochen ist mir von einem Hack (Passwörter, Bankdaten etc.) noch nix bekannt, aber haben diese Trojaner diese vllt. ausgespäht und irgendwie gespeichert, sodass sie irgendwann nochmal zuschlagen können? Oder ist durch das Löschen der Trojaner jegliche Gefahr beseitigt?

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## wahlhesse (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?*

Die Tojaner selbst sind zwar weg. Aber theroetisch können die Gauner mit den abgegriffenen Daten noch Schindluder betreiben. Daher der Hinweis, alle Paßwörter im Web zu ändern.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Trentel-A (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?*

Habe ich auch soweit gemacht  

Eine letzte Frage bleibt mir aber noch offen: Erfassen Trojaner automatisch Passwörter und PINs, die man einige Wochen zuvor mal eingegeben hat? Oder erfassen Trojaner nur Passwörter, die man in dem Zeitraum, in dem der PC infiziert ist, eingibt?


----------



## wahlhesse (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?*

Ein Trojaner verrät nicht, wie er es anstellt. :scherzkeks: Also bleibt diese Frage unbeantwortet.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Schiebedach (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?*

Wie Dir schon mitgeteilt, ist das unbemerkte Eindringen von Schadprogrammen bei Deiner Konfiguration eher unwahrscheinlich.
Es gibt aber im Netz Angebote von "bombensicheren" Schadwarefindern: da machst Du einen -natürlich kostenlosen- Test und als Ergebnis wird garantiert mitgeteilt, daß Dein Rechner die reinste Dreckschleuder ist. Die angezeigten Schädlinge bekommst Du dann aber nur weg, wenn Du dieses "einzig wahre" Reinigungsprogramm kaufst. Und das machst Du  natürlich, weil Deine bisherigen Programme den Mist nicht finden und nicht wegmachen wegmachen. Du hattest aber "Spyware search and destroy" schon angesprochen: Bei mir kam dabei raus, daß mein Rechner zwar sauber war, die Anzeigen falsch und einzig dem Zweck dienten, das Programm zu kaufen. Habe dann die mit dem "Test" eingeschleusten Anzeigen von Hand entfernt und aus war's.
Vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich, auch mal solch einen "Test" gemacht zu haben und Du Dir wegen der plötzlichen Fake-Anzeigen jetzt Sorgen machst.
Gruß
Schiebedach


----------



## Trentel-A (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: Hat sich ein Dialer eingewählt?*

Bei mir war es so, dass Avira AntiVir urplötzlich nen haufen Viren angezeigt hat, kurze Zeit später hat sich der Antimalware-Doctor geöffnet (was ja selber ein Trojaner ist) und mir eben die 7 im Eröffnungspost angesprochenen Dialer und haufenweise Trojaner angezeigt hat.

Dann wurde halt die Firewall ausgeschalten durch nen Trojaner, Avira AntiVir wurde abgeschaltet, mein PC wurde langsam und dann isser abgestürzt... danach hab ich mit dem Neuformatieren begonnen.


----------

